# Greetings



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

After lurking here for a few days I've decided to join. Love reading about anything sailing. I have been sailing for 3+ years now, starting out on a Johnson M16 on which I taught myself, then less than one year later, in 2006, moved up to my present rig, a Mac 25, which I single handed all last summer and had a blast. I am now ready to get serious, get a proper yacht and live aboard and see what happens. I presently reside in Calgary, AB, though really just an extended visit, but really live in Minnesota. My intent for the next six months or so is to relocate to either the Bay area, perhaps Seattle, or maybe even NYC since there are a lot more job opportunities out there. In passing, any advice on finding liveaboard slips in these locales is appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Johnny,
Welcome to Sailnet, glad to have you with us.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I am glad to see the regulars are rolling out the welcome mat. So I say as well "Welcome aboard".


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the hospitality.


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi Johnny

Good to have you aboard - I still lurk much more than I participate. Lots of good information here.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard! All new members must donate a half gallon of rum to current members.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)




----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Welcome Johnny, Seattle like most places has a shortage of liveaboard slips, but if you work at it you can find one. Slips go for $7-10+/ft/mo. The economy here is still pretty good, lot's of jobs in IT (Micro, etc), housing market is slow but not a disaster. Unbelievable opportunities for cruising. It rains once in a while here  .

John


----------

